# 10K First change on a '12 GTI??????



## midniteben (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm looking at buying a used '12 GTI and i'm a little concerned because the seller didn't do the first oil change until 10k. Should i be at all concerned???


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the previous owner probably followed the VWoA DriverCare maintenance schedule.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

I am always shocked to hear that people wont even get their car serviced for FREE!

How many miles did they go without a service?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

bmw have a 30k+ first oil change
they wont change the oil PERIOD until the dash indicator tells them that it is ok


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*oil changes*

after a break in of 5,000 miles free dealer changes on my 2001 jetta 1.8T i switched to amsoil 10-30 the TRUE synthetic, now called signature series, changed at 10,000 intervals until i traded for my 01 TT 225Q with 37,000 carfax certified miles, never any issues, as amsoil has a high total base number with lots of quality cleaners etc, changin break in oil early as is recommended prolly not as much an issue as in the past due to top shelf engine building in this age. VW did not endorse synthetics then, even the cheaper petroleum group III "synthetics" of today that most are, REAL synthetics provide the most protection possible, i traded my jetta with 199xxx miles and 20" of vacuum, it only took a little oil when i was using the 20 lb+ boost i had. i still change at 10,000 intervals or 1 yr with a filter at 6 months as i drive much less being retired!


----------



## FormerBlackGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

The fact that Vw has this 10k interval for free service and that these motors can drink oil and people are driving around clueless makes me mad That's why there so many POS cars out there. All about the maintenance.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FormerBlackGuy said:


> The fact that Vw has this 10k interval for free service and that these motors can drink oil and people are driving around clueless makes me mad That's why there so many POS cars out there. All about the maintenance.


 You my friend are a loser that doesn't know shît about cars. Stop posting on things and acting like you know what you're talking about. You cheap little bastard. Why don't you take your ass back to the jetta section. No one wants to hear your ridiculous comments anymore. Just take your fake ass away and don't come back.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> you my friend are a loser that doesn't know shît about cars. Stop posting on things and acting like you know what you're talking about. You cheap little bastard. Why don't you take your ass back to the jetta section. No one wants to hear your ridiculous comments anymore. Just take your fake ass away and don't come back.
> 
> Sent from my motorola dynatac 8000x


 boom!! Roasted!!


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried about it. Just change it at every 3k from now on if you buy it. My '06 Passat likes Rotella T6 5w-40.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

just my 2 cents here:

I change every 5000 miles and the engine is pretty happy, I still think its an overkill but just to be on the safe side. with the correct oil the engine will last and wont get any sludge crap in there 

oh yes, I use 5w30 Liqui Moly top tec 4200 with a can of Ceratec friction modifier, best combo ever ...

Change oil every 5000 miles and add Ceratec just once every 30000 miles. cant go wrong !

but one thing: on summer time I will use 5w40 Liqui Moly High LEICHTALUNF


----------



## chpaynt (Sep 2, 2013)

*2012 VW GTI oil change*

When doing my oil change, what is the correct size T wrench or size to take off oil drain plug that has a center part to use tool to remove drain plug. Also what is the size tool to remove the air filter? I'm doing 5K interval oil changes with Castrol.


----------

